# Looking for a Cigarillo Case



## golfgod04 (Oct 25, 2012)

Does anyone know of a website I can purchase a cigarillo case online? I can't seem to find any. Im looking for a metal one or plastic. Something that can be put in a jean pocket or a coat pocket without breaking it. Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## yvettezm (Oct 14, 2012)

I've wanted to get one too...I was hoping SOMEONE would advise you. I'll check back again & see.... :hmm:


----------



## BDog (Oct 19, 2010)

Cigarillo cases are just about impossible to find. I've looked in the past. Cigarette cases are plentiful, but just wont fit the cigarillo sized smokes.

Here is an idea.

The Papa's Fritas from Drew Estate are_ supposed _to be released very soon. They will come in metal tins that are custom made to fit those smokes - 115 mm x 44 Ring Gauge. 44 is slightly larger than some cigarillos but not by too much. There could be some play or movement of smaller ring gauge cigarillos.

Since the Papa's Fritas are essentially a little larger than cigarillo size one could order some Papa's Fritas and then just smoke them (rumored to be very excellent for a short filler smoke as as they are made with the same leaf that the Liga Privada's use) and reuse the tin. It should easily fit in ones pants pocket.

The tins are very understated and chic looking! One could even wetsand off the script if they wanted a completely clean look to the tin.
Here is a pic from Halfwheel


----------



## Pipirbas (Oct 14, 2015)

Hello, new here that came just for this topic 

After 3 years does anybody have found a solution? Seems like the Papa's Fritas are still not the best one as they are just a big metal case with no holding of the cigarillos. When you carry them they all bounce to one another and end up being destroyed. 

I'm fed up with stuffing paper in my cases just to hold them still. If anyone got something really usefull (even stiff leather that will not crush them) I would be happy to hear it!

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Sometimes it just takes a creative mind to find a container to fit things into. I don't know of any Vendor that caters to cigarillo cases per se....but there are containers that will fit the size of a cigarillo like this one on Ebay:
cigarillo case | eBay


----------



## Pipirbas (Oct 14, 2015)

You mean the Davidoff one (I can't post links right now)?

I found a lot of those but the problem is that if you got the case full, all the cigarillos will hold together, but once you stay with just a few ones there is too much space and it will break them in your pocket.

I found this also







The problem is that I'm not sure the leather would be stiff enough not to flat the cigarillos in the pocket. So the same system with a wooden insert, or a metallic one would be perfect. Helas, I can't find any of that sort :/


----------



## NormH3 (Apr 20, 2015)

Macanudo Gold Courts come with their own tin. I don't know if it would suit your needs. I have 5 empties.


----------



## Pipirbas (Oct 14, 2015)

That would do the trick if it was less big. The cigarillos I like to take with me are more like the one on the picture I posted, so a little bigger than cigarettes. Or in this tin case it would still bounce around I think (spaces are too wide).

But it's close to what I've got in mind yes


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

I just throw some in a herfador, throw that in my car, and take one out/refill as needed. Then again, it's really rare I need to carry several on my person.


----------



## Pipirbas (Oct 14, 2015)

Yeah that is good when you are always with your car, but living in the city, a herfador is kind of a little bulky to carry in a formal jacket 

The more I think of it, the more I think I will have no other choice than to make one myself (using wood and leather for the charm).


----------



## NormH3 (Apr 20, 2015)

Perhaps you could find a couple small cigar tubes (3 or 4) and wrap them together using a piece of leather. Each one could have it's individual cap.


----------



## elco69 (May 1, 2013)

I say get handy. These is just rough idea to get creative juices flowing.

1. Get a block of Spanish Cedar 
2. cut it to roughly your desired overall O.D. 
3. Cut a half inch piece off the top.
4. Drill holes down through the bigger piece and stop .5" before the bottom, of course use bit with the desired diameter
5. Cut a 1-2" section off the top of the drilled block
6. Take the piece, from step 3, and reattach to the piece from step 5, wood glue and clamp
7. Now you have a top and bottom
8. If handy with wood carving tools, you can now shape it down from there

Wrap it leather or pleather of you choice or if yo get lazy at this point, could always find a way to secure the top and bottom together, strips of leather and snap buttons on 2 sides. and you can store this case in your humi so the Spanish cedar will retain some RH to help keep your cigarillos for a short bit.

Like I said, just throwing stuff out there to get ideas going.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

For a simple cheap solution, how about something like this?










Though the listing doesn't give dimensions, 5.5" long should be about right for an eyglass case. Looks like it would probably hold 3-5 cigarillos (???), and doesn't really look like a typical eyeglass case to me. At that price it might be worth a shot (click photo for link)


----------



## HighNoon (Jun 17, 2015)

@elco69 - you have me thinking of a fun winter project!

Spanish Cedar Solid Wood Heel Block for Guitar 6" x 4" x 3" Kiln Dried Planed | eBay

if you wanted a longer one, you could buy two blocks. Actually, probabaly could just ask the guy for your desired stock length - his offerings look very cool if you are into wood working.


----------



## elco69 (May 1, 2013)

HighNoon said:


> @elco69 - you have me thinking of a fun winter project!
> 
> Spanish Cedar Solid Wood Heel Block for Guitar 6" x 4" x 3" Kiln Dried Planed | eBay
> 
> if you wanted a longer one, you could buy two blocks. Actually, probabaly could just ask the guy for your desired stock length - his offerings look very cool if you are into wood working.


that would also be a cool way to stack your singles and pick up that great Spanish Cedar smell. Almost like the Spanish cedar sleeves on steroids. If I had a drill press, I would so do this.


----------



## NormH3 (Apr 20, 2015)

HighNoon said:


> @elco69 - you have me thinking of a fun winter project!
> 
> Spanish Cedar Solid Wood Heel Block for Guitar 6" x 4" x 3" Kiln Dried Planed | eBay
> 
> if you wanted a longer one, you could buy two blocks. Actually, probabaly could just ask the guy for your desired stock length - his offerings look very cool if you are into wood working.


Like many things on EBAY, the shipping is ridiculous.


----------



## HighNoon (Jun 17, 2015)

elco69 said:


> that would also be a cool way to stack your singles and pick up that great Spanish Cedar smell. Almost like the Spanish cedar sleeves on steroids. If I had a drill press, I would so do this.


I just inherited one from my grandfather (I have an email into the guy for a block that is 8x4x3). The way I see it, you could cut it in half and make two cases. The bad part is the shipping was more than the cost of the product. So I will have to see what he says for the price on the longer piece. but over $30 for two might be worth it.... not sure yet since I have to do all the work. Would be a great protect though.

I do have some spanish cedar stock that I might glue up instead if this knucklehead won't accept a lower bid for his shipping.



NormH3 said:


> Like many things on EBAY, the shipping is ridiculous.


that might be a deal breaker.


----------



## HighNoon (Jun 17, 2015)

Check this out LOL:

Your Shopping Cart | Hibdon Hardwood, Inc.

found the same thing - looks like there is no shipping when I try to pay with ****** (though I didn't go all the way through)


----------



## elco69 (May 1, 2013)

HighNoon said:


> I just inherited one from my grandfather (I have an email into the guy for a block that is 8x4x3). The way I see it, you could cut it in half and make two cases. The bad part is the shipping was more than the cost of the product. So I will have to see what he says for the price on the longer piece. but over $30 for two might be worth it.... not sure yet since I have to do all the work. Would be a great protect though.


Hit up this guy, he always provided me with good prices and reasonable shipping on Spanish cedar:
Bob Perry
[email protected]
phone: 207-426-6069
cell: 207-213-3824


----------



## HighNoon (Jun 17, 2015)

elco69 said:


> Hit up this guy, he always provided me with good prices and reasonable shipping on Spanish cedar:
> Bob Perry
> [email protected]
> phone: 207-426-6069
> cell: 207-213-3824


LOL love the email name - thanks for the contact!


----------



## Pipirbas (Oct 14, 2015)

I just love the idea of starting from a block of wood directly!! Pretty hard to find some spanish cedar in Europe though (I currently live in Belgium).

But after extensive hours it seems that one lumberjack from spain sell some at a price close to stealing. 4 euros (roughly 6 dollars) for 150x85x56mm, and little european shipping charges. (still can't post links)

The hardest part will be to find the tools as I live in an appartment in the heart of Brussels, but I will figure that out. I have a design idea for the case itself involving a leather wrapping that closes the box via a little piece of wood glued on it. Hard to explain I'll try to draw some plans 

This impossible search is turning out to be an exciting project!


----------



## HighNoon (Jun 17, 2015)

Pipirbas said:


> I just love the idea of starting from a block of wood directly!! Pretty hard to find some spanish cedar in Europe though (I currently live in Belgium).
> 
> But after extensive hours it seems that one lumberjack from spain sell some at a price close to stealing. 4 euros (roughly 6 dollars) for 150x85x56mm, and little european shipping charges. (still can't post links)
> 
> ...


very cool!

I am thinking about making a wood only case with branded initials on the exterior. I might use a beeswax or something like that on the exterior to protect it. my hope was to use a router to make a slide on and off lid that is tight/deep enough were I don't need hinges.

I have never worked with leather so I am not sure I would be able to make a nice band around the case with the tools I have.

If possible I am hoping to get a nice block to make 2 of the cases, one for smaller RG and one for the slightly larger sticks. Time will tell!!

-----------------------------

gymbob -

actually - I already ordered some stuff from this guy through Ebay several months ago - top notch stuff that I received. Just realized it was the same seller - just put my request in to him and will let you know how it turns out.


----------



## elco69 (May 1, 2013)

HighNoon said:


> actually - I already ordered some stuff from this guy through Ebay several months ago - top notch stuff that I received. Just realized it was the same seller - just put my request in to him and will let you know how it turns out.


That is how I found him, I ordered a few times from him, just for some planks to keep in my cooler. I am about to order some basic custom size dividers for my Whynter drawers


----------



## HighNoon (Jun 17, 2015)

elco69 said:


> That is how I found him, I ordered a few times from him, just for some planks to keep in my cooler. I am about to order some basic custom size dividers for my Whynter drawers


I did the same. I still have some 5/8'' stock left over. If the pricing fails on this current idea, I could always rip and glue together the boards to make the size and shape I want.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

HighNoon said:


> I did the same. I still have some 5/8'' stock left over. If the pricing fails on this current idea, I could always rip and glue together the boards to make the size and shape I want.


If you have access to a router you can use those 5/8" slabs to make it a clamshell case instead. A small piano hinge and a magnetic latch would make for a very elegant solution.

Closest photo to what I have in mind is pictured below, though I'm thinking one cigar deep - not two as in the photo - and with the slots machined in (half-and-half, top-and-bottom).


----------



## HighNoon (Jun 17, 2015)

Yes I would like one that would hold 2-3 and another case that would hold a bit more. The 2-3 would be for the single carry situation. but one back up stick in case the first has construction issues or similar. Sounds crazy to plan like that but I always try to bring two sticks with me if I want 1 just in case.


----------



## windwalker007 (Sep 23, 2016)

NormH3 said:


> Macanudo Gold Courts come with their own tin. I don't know if it would suit your needs. I have 5 empties.


If you still have those empty tins I would like to get two...one for me and the other for my [email protected]


----------



## windwalker007 (Sep 23, 2016)

*small cigar case*

Hey found these cases and I use it for medical herb cigarillos and went and got another for my Jucy Lucy cigars from Drew Estate....


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Norm hasn't been around for awhile, so I wouldn't expect a response. 

I'm assuming the medication is ginko baloba.

Give us a little background in the new members intro section. Type of cigar preference, where you're hailing from, how long have you been into this "hobby". General stuff.
Welcome to the forum.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## x13Reaper13x (Jul 20, 2021)

golfgod04 said:


> Does anyone know of a website I can purchase a cigarillo case online? I can't seem to find any. Im looking for a metal one or plastic. Something that can be put in a jean pocket or a coat pocket without breaking it. Thanks in advance for the help.


Leather glasses cases off Amazon. Perfect length, holds 8-10 depending on styler case.


----------

